
Optimizing your Linux server for memory-based NoSQL databases (Part I) - Ifinoi
http://blog.bugsense.com/post/26442766999/optimizing-your-linux-server-for-memory-based-nosql
======
cpleppert
SLUB is already the default choice for an allocator and so is the sparse
memory map.

It is worth pointing out that NUMA options won't help at all unless the
database is carefully designed to operate on multiple cpus and balance the
memory use among them equitably. Such problems are, sadly, non-trivial.

I don't see how any of these options will give any performance enhancements at
all.

